# matching a font



## antonioconte (Nov 20, 2007)

a client of mine has given me type font below to match up  - any ideas if there is anything similar? 






Shot at 2007-11-20



thanks


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 20, 2007)

Your font didn't display.

You can try fonts.com's search for font feature or go to whatthefont.com and upload an image for it to analyze.


----------



## antonioconte (Nov 20, 2007)

sorry, there you go


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 20, 2007)

www.identifont.com
Looks like you'll have to get your bezier curve out  I doubt that, it is a font.


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 20, 2007)

I looked at whatthefont.com and it didn't identify it, but you can post it on there forum, so that other people can identify it.


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 21, 2007)

I vote bezier.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 25, 2007)

I shudder to think at the letterspacing if this is a real font.  

Where did you get this from?


----------



## Qion (Nov 25, 2007)

I can see two points in the S that are obviously bezier screw-ups. I can't imagine that this is a full font.

I can't even think of anything like it... sorry. Your best shot is a bit of searching on a font site, like dafont.com or something aforementioned.


----------



## antonioconte (Nov 26, 2007)

many thanks


----------

